# 2.0 tfsi Audi A3 p0088 error code



## Mostafa salti (May 30, 2019)

Hi there I have Audi A3 2.0tfsi and I hade a p02293 in vcds it’s p0088 fuel rail pressure too high 
I changed the intake cam the cam follower the fuel sensor on the fuel rail and the fuel regulator on the fuel rail 
And I still have the same problem 
At hard acceleration I have fuel cuts and then the p0088 code if sole one can help me please 
Someone told me Thant he think this is the n276 valve on the top of the hpfp 
Any help please ?


----------

